# Restoration of Canadian Army Colours



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2015)

When the Government of Canada announced that it was reinstating the historical name of the Canadian Army, historical ranks, and historical "Royal" titles for many units it restored an important part of the Canadian Army’s heritage.

Today, Army.ca is happy to be a part of this heritage, by tweaking it's long held "olive green" colours to match the more historical "antediluvian green" in use by the Canadian Army up to 1967.

The restoration of these features is a significant step in the restoration of the Canadian Army’s traditions. Symbols and traditions establish links to soldiers’ heritage, and represent meaningful reminders of military history.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Apr 2015)

The perfect day for such an important step indeed!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Apr 2015)

Love the colour, Mike!  :nod:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2015)

There's a colour change? The forum looks the same to me. ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Apr 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> There's a colour change? The forum looks the same to me. ???


It's QUITE subtle ....


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Apr 2015)

Got it.  Very nice Mike.


----------



## blackberet17 (1 Apr 2015)

The timing of this very fitting announcement could not be better.

Love the new colour scheme.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Apr 2015)

I didn't have enough Puke Green in my life, now I feel fulfilled  ;D


----------



## eharps (1 Apr 2015)

Looks excellent! Makes it a bit easier to read too! (at least for me!)


----------



## kratz (1 Apr 2015)

Looks like we're back to unification colours on Navy.ca    ;D    

Good one Mike.


----------



## G.R-B (1 Apr 2015)

I have to say, air-force.ca is quite majestic right now!  :camo:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Apr 2015)

G.R-B said:
			
		

> I have to say, air-force.ca is quite majestic right now!  :camo:



I recommend sunglasses to anyone who wants to check this one out.


----------

